# Purple Nipples



## toria125

Am I supposed to have them?!
My right nipple is darkest and both are purplish looking (like they have been bruised) 0.o

I am 9 dpo and I have had many symptoms (which I have posted on a different thread)

This morning I thought I had AF like cramps so I counted myself out, but if loose stool and purple nipples is a sign of pregnancy, I may have to keep myself in the game 

Anyone? :shrug:


----------



## SmallBear

OK, it's so weird you posted this. It looks like mine have rings around the base of them -- the nipple itself. I am only 5 dpo, but they just started really aching this afternoon, and now they have this weird shadow. 

I wondered if it was just because they don't seem to really flatten out when the BBs are swollen, but it honestly seems like they have a bruise ring around them.


----------



## toria125

My nipples have been unusually hard lately too. 

They are always light pink, but I have never seen them this color.

I wonder what that means for both of us!


----------



## toria125

I kind of know what you mean about the rings though, It looks like a purple ring with bruising. 

My boobs have also been unusually soft, but not tender.

My nipples are somewhat sensitive, but I never have sensitive boobs with O or AF, so I don't know if I would be having majorly sore boobs with a pregnancy.


----------



## SmallBear

Exactly! They look like someone put a rubberband around them and just took it off LOL.

Mine do get sore at AF time, so I would expect them to be sore when pregnant. 

This is a bit TMI, but my nipples were actually more puffy the last few days. Now, today, they are hard (embarrassingly so -- I kept feeling like people were staring.) And, of course, they have grown this odd ring.


----------



## toria125

I know what you mean about the hardness.

Truth be told, I wasn't paying attention to them until today, so I can't tell you about puffiness :/
do you think you have implanted?


----------



## SmallBear

I'm thinking that's what's going on right now. I may actually be 6 dpo -- Fertility Friend has me at 5 dpo, and I'm cool with that because it will make me feel better for at least another day when I get those early BFN, but in any case, I think this is implantation. The sharpest of my cramps didn't start until today.

Still waiting to see some implantation bleeding, though.


----------



## SmallBear

Saw your thread on implantation -- going to read it now. :)


----------



## toria125

hooray!
and that is a good idea! I only have one test, and I want to try sooo badly.

It is taking all of my will power not to rip open the package, haha :)


----------



## toria125

SmallBear said:


> I'm thinking that's what's going on right now. I may actually be 6 dpo -- Fertility Friend has me at 5 dpo, and I'm cool with that because it will make me feel better for at least another day when I get those early BFN, but in any case, I think this is implantation. The sharpest of my cramps didn't start until today.
> 
> Still waiting to see some implantation bleeding, though.

I am absolutely sure I ovulated on the 5th because I had ovulation bleeding, which I had never heard of until that morning and found out it was a great fertility sign. So of course, I had intercourse 

I also got those mean twingy bubble bursting pains on my right lower side that I always only get around ovulation.

It seems they have been following me these last few days though.


----------



## SmallBear

I got some bleeding just before ovulation, too! I read it may be from hormones flucuating gearing up before ov, and I also read it was a good sign!!!


----------



## SmallBear

Yay -- for some reason I really feel like you are totally preg. I hope I am, too!


----------



## toria125

I really hope so 

I have had a little bit of inconclusive results with my symptoms, but i figured I wouldn't get too down about it because it is so early. 

I really hope I am expecting. <3

Thank you for the encouraging post :)


----------



## toria125

anyone else experiencing/have had purple nipples?


----------



## mummykcc

In my last pregnancy-the area AROUND my nipples went darker, but the nipples themselves didn't really change colour but were more sensitive and hard.

Good luck :)


----------



## thisisme

the area around my nipples got darker, and lumpier. my actual nipples always tend to be a purpley colour lol they are always hard now even when warm, unusual for me, they ben like it last few days.

i am 11dpo with bfn fmu today.


----------



## toria125

Thank you, both of you 

I was really tired today, mispelling words on just about everything I do (thank goodness for backspace)

Funny thing is, I had a dream about having a backache all day, then had a backache.

hmmm 
Can't wait until Saturday!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG Did you test already... I noticed your avatar it says Pregnant Expecting!! Woohoo Congrats hun, fabulous news... :happydance:


That was one of the first things I noticed when I was pregnant..
Yes Darker nipples/aerolas, lumpy bumpy nips too are a sign of pregnancy... Congrats ladies your on your way... I hope to join you too if I'm not now, testing in the morning... 

This is what I found, hope it helps
The First Trimester: Week 1 - Week 12
Some common symptoms by trimester include, lower abdominal cramps, atypical food cravings, nausea or "Morning Sickness" at 3-10 weeks after conception, tender, swollen breasts at 3-4 weeks after conception (also, your nipples and the area around the nipples get larger/darker), fatigue and tiredness at 3-10 weeks after conception, and you may have heartburn and constipation - along with headaches and mood swings. Not everyone will experience these symptoms and intensity and duration will vary! 


Sending lots of baby dust and super sticky beans. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## toria125

No, I just didn't know what to change it to! I didn't have many options for a TWW that I could see, but I am pretty new here.

I am so tired today!! 10 dpo

I am not testing until Saturday, the 20th.
ahh!


----------



## TaylrMade2011

Wow! Just the other night I noticed after a bath that there was a ring/half moon around my areolas..wth! It really had me freaked..yikes! I actually started to shake...in fear that we may have did it this time...lol I'm not testing til after I miss my period..due the 24th.

Oh and there are new bumps/pimples forming on the ring..weird..lol


----------



## toria125

I just remembered that I did have one bump like 2 days ago, but I wrote it off as just being paranoid.

with the 2ww I am gong insanse wondering what everything means, so in the last few days i have decided to be absolutely skeptical.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

The darker color and bumps on my nips along with the soar bbs on the side that is how I found out I was pregnant... Congrats ladies your on your way...

toria125 I'd test Friday morning I have a good feeling your gonna get your :bfp:


----------



## thisisme

hmmm very strange, mine arent as dark as they were and the sides of my bbs are a little sore, i occasionzlly get this when AF is duebso i think i'm out :( x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nope not necessarily, your Not out till the :witch: shows... Good Luck hun... Fingers crossed for ya :)


----------



## toria125

I was going to test saturday, when AF is due, but if I implanted on the 11th, I might have enough hCG to get a BFP.

What do you think?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your definately asking the wrong person, I'm a POAS aholic... If your comfortable with it, test on Friday.... :)


----------



## thisisme

im a poas aholic too. i did another today...BFN of course i'm 13dpo :(

i can't believe you've had the will power to hold out till AF :) x


----------



## toria125

I have decided to test tomorrow morning, so if I am not pregnant and get a BFN, I wont stress about it and delay AF for a new cycle! haha

Plus I would like to see a doctor A.S.A.P and make sure if I am growing a little bean, that he or she is healthy!


----------



## toria125

*13 dpo tomorrow, so hopefully I have enough hCG (if it exists at all)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You should be fine hun, Fingers and everything crossed for ya :) FX'd you get your :bfp:

Remember your NOT out till AF shows.... 

Hell I don't know what is going on with me, this afternoon after I showered I tried to find out where my cervix is i.e. meaning if its high and OHHH Boy its wayyy up there, and I had a lil goo when I wiped today gross... lol I think I'm gonna go for a check up next week and see whats going on, last months so called AF was weird.... and now with my cervix being way up there I'm really starting to wonder if I could be pregnant myself... :lol: OHHH Boy.... Sooo technically I'm just going to wait out to see if the :witch: shows... GRRR

Good Luck testing... I'll be waiting your results... ;) :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## thisisme

well i'm out witch flew in this morning! i was pretty gutted :( on to the next cycle!!

fx'd to you both xx


----------



## SmallBear

I'm so sorry, thisisme :(

I jumped back on here to note that my nips are totally purple as of this morning, which is odd since I am very fair.

toria -- Did you test??????? :)


----------



## toria125

Big, FAT Negative. :/


----------



## Starlarose

I am really confused both ov my nipples have started to go purpul and iv started an i have bin really tired latley could this be an early signe ov prgnancy


----------



## Daydreamer83

toria125 said:


> Am I supposed to have them?!
> My right nipple is darkest and both are purplish looking (like they have been bruised) 0.o
> 
> I am 9 dpo and I have had many symptoms (which I have posted on a different thread)
> 
> This morning I thought I had AF like cramps so I counted myself out, but if loose stool and purple nipples is a sign of pregnancy, I may have to keep myself in the game :)
> 
> Anyone? :shrug:

I had this I just started clomid though so I put it down to that xx keep us updated xx


----------



## Convie

hey I've had dark purple nipples 2 cycles ago, they were also permanently hard no matter how warm i was and sooooo sore, my boobs had swollen so much that the veins were popping out, it was so weird, I have pics but I won't share those on here for obvious reasons :rofl:

sadly I didn't end up pregnant that month, I have no idea what caused it, so I'm pretty much no help here at all...


----------

